# 4 year old and nappies/diapers



## RachA

Just wondered if anyone had an ideas what i could do.

My son turned 4 in August - he has been potty trained iro his 'poo' for 1 year. His wee during the day is somewhat hit & miss - he rarely says he wants to go but most days he does stay dry.

Nights are annoying - he still wears nappies. When he wakes up in the morning his nappies is full to overflowing. On his say so we decided to try him in his pants overnight, we put a potty in his room and showed him where it was and told him that when he woke up that was where he had to go (it was right by his bed). Needless to say we got woken up by him screaming the house down because he was wet! Bedding was changed and he was put back to bed in his nappy. We tried it 2 more nights and the same thing happened both of those nights - in fact the third night we had to change the bedding twice. 

What do i do? Or do i need to do anything?


----------



## Tilliepink

what time does he last drink at? With my son we had to cut it out at least 3 hours b4 bed, I would just allow him a tiny sip after brushing his teeth, and at 10-11pm we would carry him to the toilet and make him pee, eventually he stopped wetting the bed. good luck.


----------



## smelly07

as above ^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

you stop fluids a few hours before bed... just sips of water only... get him to wee before bed. You can wake him to wee before you go to bed but apparently that will train him to wee at that time iykwim.....so apparently best just to get them to wee before they go to bed and first thing in the morning. 

once he starts waking up dry for a few weeks everyday then you can increase the amount of fluids he drinks up until bedtime.

It can take a child a long time to get dry at night, you could leave your child in pull ups at night for a few more months and then try the above x 

my eldest daughter was in pull ups at night until about 4 and a half.........she would sleep through even when wet which made her extreamly sore so i kept her in pull ups at night a little longer and did the less fluids before bed which worked after a few weeks she was drinking what she liked before bed and still waking up dry x it works x


----------



## RachA

Tilliepink said:


> what time does he last drink at? With my son we had to cut it out at least 3 hours b4 bed, I would just allow him a tiny sip after brushing his teeth, and at 10-11pm we would carry him to the toilet and make him pee, eventually he stopped wetting the bed. good luck.

He will sometimes but not always have a drink with his dinner - that's usually around 1 - 1/2 hours before he goes to bed. He doesn't drink anything after that. He actually doesn't really drink much at all during the day so no idea where all his wee comes from lol

We did try putting him on the toilet before we went to bed and he screamed the house down and woke our lo up!


----------



## RachA

I think we will leave him a little longer and then try him with less fluids and see how that goes. 

I was just worried and thinking that he should be out of his nappies by now.


----------



## Gingerspice

a lot of children aren't dry at nniight for some time. i believe the advice is to no longer lift children and also not to make a fuss about it and keep them in ull ups.. i'm prtty sure the stat for those dry nights pull ups is something like 90% of children are naturally dry by 7 or 8 or something?


----------



## JASMAK

My daughter is almost 7 and still wears a diaper at night. We buy a certain kind, but not pull-ups...trying to remember the name...I want to say Goodnights...maybe that was it. I think that is one that we use, but there is another one. My son wore them until he was about 5. My daughter was potty trained at 4 years old, but she isn't at night yet. She has developmental delays including apraxia and autism, but you know, when I tell some other moms (rather embarassingly I admit it) it turns out, there is alot more than you think in diapers at night at that age.


----------



## whispernikki

My daughter was the same, didn't matter what time i stopped her having a drink she still had a wet nappy.....she is now dry at nights @7 years had one accident last week and she is 8 now....these things can take time for some children and they do eventually grow out of it


----------



## jane99

For minimual disturbance - lift your child out of bed & put them on the potty in their bedroom. 

When you go to bed - check his nappy, if its already wet, then change it. This is what I used to do with my son, otherwise the nappy would overflow & end up with wet pyjamas.


----------



## lafaith

I am a teacher and mother of three , I potty trained hundreds of children all sucessful. When potty training use underwear only diapers for nap and bedtime only. That means underwear on car rides , trips , errands etc. You need to stay consistant at all times if your worried they will wet the car seat put a plastic bag and a towel under them and pack lots of extra clothes and when begining potty training always start on a weekend when you can be home with your child all day. And if you are consistant and dont cave in and put diapers on when potty training even when your child begs for one your child will be potty trained in two weeks.


----------



## broodyD

hi i have a 4 yr old boy jst been off nappies for a few months now at nights as well . He is fine at going o the loo duing the day as i always ask him if he needs the toilet , i got him a little toilet seat so he can sit on the loo and a foot stool for him to get on and off the toilet with ease . Every child is different though. i think the toilet frightens alot of children , so make try and make the big toilet fun and take them to the toilet when you are going and let them see that everyone including big people need to use the loo as well .. i think if you stick to pottys it can complicate things . I'd put them straight on the toilet instead, so they get used to going. I know this because i have 5 sons ..youngest are 4 and 3 yrs..its hard work , but they eventually learn . Jst try stop the fluids and put them on the toilet b4 bed . try and wait till he has a gd few dry nappies in a row then put him /her to bed with pants on only n tell them now you are a big girl / boy , this is how big girls boys do it..but wait till they have 4 or 5 dry nappys in a row b4 switching to pants..p.s my 3 yr old is terrified at the thought of not having a nappy on, but im always reminding him that he is a big boy now ..and i try to leave him without a nappy when he is just in the house ..but in time they all grow out of it, jst be firm but understanding them too .. some kids jst need reassurance and patience. Gd luck


----------



## kiki04

I ahve tried every trick in the book with my one son. He was potty trained fully during the day before he turned 2... but at 8 still wets the bed. We have cut off drinks, wake him up before we go to bed, let him sleep in underwear etc etc etc Some kids are just bedwetters :shrug: I know he will grow out of it eventually...until then he wears pull ups to bed... And I have a 4 yr old who again was potty trained during the day before she turned 2 but still wears a pull up to bed. She only pees 2-3 times a week at night, but I dont know what nights those will be so she wears one every night...


----------

